# Cut Comb website



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking for a website that will take me thru the process of harvesting ,processing and packaging of cut comb to sell. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## vegasvalet (Jan 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but Rossman Apiaries sells an item called ross rounds. I actually thought about trying these out, anyone else used them? Any thoughts?

http://www.gabees.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=267&osCsid=18980b68e8e87297cdbdf4efad39588b


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

This might be what you are looking for, or at least get you started. http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/2007/07/cutting-and-boxing-cut-comb-honey.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

For the most simple and least labor for comb honey check out www.rossrounds.com.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I was told a long time ago by a beekeeper who produced over 2000 lbs of comb honey per year that RossRounds didnt work well for him at all. He swore by using the shallow frames and thin surplus foundation. 

He told me the ross rounds restricts the amount of bees that can work the comb. Lloyd can you shed some light on this? Does the Ross Rounds work better in some parts of the country and not so well in other parts where the flow is only maybe 7 days for the season?


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks all. I am thinking I have what I want to use to make comb honey. Was just looking for a step by step process once your have the comb on the frame. Also if someone can tell me if not all sold at a time how long does it keep in container?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

We produce both cut comb and Ross Rounds. The cut comb is used for chunk honey. Our techniques are the same for both and I don't see that the bees have a preference. We will often put on one Ross Round super and one cut comb super at the same time; the cut comb super goes above the Ross Round super.

They both have their advantages. Ross Rounds comb honey is not suitable for chunk honey. Ross Rounds can easily be stored at room temp for 9 months without granulation. Cut comb will granulate as soon as temps get into the 60's. Ross Rounds can easily be shipped without breakage or leaking. It is IMPOSSIBLE to ship cut comb with it leaking.
The cut edges of cut comb look better in a container. Cutting and draining cut comb is a messy tiresome job.

My advice, start with one or the other and stick with it until you become expert. Then add the other or switch to it. Producing comb honey is all about knowing bees, and really very little about the equipment.

Hope this helps,

Lloyd


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Lloyd

thanks for the response. I appreaciate the thoughts of it. Being I have not yet master cut comb I will focus on that and see where it takes me. I do like the look of Ross Rounds in the container. Very compact and very much stackable for shelves. 

Draining cut comb honey is a tiresome job. When I cut and drain it, I dedicate a day of cutting draining packaging. We dont have any issues with cutcomb honey crystalizing. Then again we dont keep it right at the 60 degree mark either. 

We just sold off the last of our cutsomb last week.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Lennes said:


> Thanks all. I am thinking I have what I want to use to make comb honey. Was just looking for a step by step process once your have the comb on the frame. Also if someone can tell me if not all sold at a time how long does it keep in container?


I am not sure if my step by step would work for you. They have so many tools out there to deal with comb honey. Besides the Ross Rounds you have these square looking expensive cookie cutters and such. Being that I typically look at my own tool box before I start buying more tools I do typical cut comb honey using shallow frames with thin surplus foundation. Once its capped and ready to take from the hive.

steps:
1. Turn super on side
2. Blow bees out
3. place in large leaf bag
4. place in freezer for 48 hours
5. remove from freezer and let set for 3 days
6. remove from leaf bag
7. remove frames
8. place frame on large cutting board
9. USING EXTREMELY SHARP FILLET KNIFE cut the comb from top bar carefully
10. cut the comb from bottom bar
11. cut left side bar
12. cut right side bar
13. lift frame off comb on cutting board
14. carefully cut comb sized to container you bought
15. repeat as needed
16. drain thoroughly
17 package and done


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

For some reason, everyone in SE Missouri prefers the cut comb slabs in a pint jar with extracted honey poured around it. No draining and it's really easy to produce with shallow frames and thin surplus.

I like Ross Rounds, as do my bees, but my customers just don't get them!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Grant, we call it "chuck" honey aound here. It is a favorite of mine and my friends/customers! Grant you are right, it is easy to put together.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can a guy just throw on a shallow super with some frames with wax starter strips for comb honey use? I am new and some of the comb honey methods are a little intimidating for me to try. This year I was thinking about putting a shallow on a strong hive during the flow just to see what I would get. Is this a bad idea?

Rob


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

rob73,
if you just want to try it, like bmac i didn't invest in all the fancy tools available, but i learned from an oldtimer. i use 8 frame medium supers. i take 2 to 3 empty wedge frames, (usually 2 depending on the strength of the hive) and place them near, but not in the center of a super i am using for liquid honey. i don't use any starter strips. if i use a new frame now, i just put a bead of wax in the top and bottom grooves. 

it is about knowing your bees, timing, your strong floral sources.

my bees give me very thick comb, 1 ½”, weighing well over a pound with larger cells and perfect comb. i can cut 5 large squares of comb honey. I use a very sharp thin blade knife to cut from the frame, and a thin serrated knife to cut the square. if there ever is a chunk that might not be quite perfect, you could use it for chunk honey.

i started with using a nice little comb honey slicing pan from walter t. kelley to cut and drain, but had to have a tinner make me a bigger one. you could also use a big cookie sheet and a rack over the cookie sheet, or a clean queen excluder. lay the frame down on the rack, cut the comb free with the sharp knife, and lift it away, then use your serrated knife to cut your squares. i keep a pot of hot water to heat up the knives and keep them clean, and wipe them off before I make any cuts. i let the comb drain over night. you can also freeze it first and then cut it.

i package the squares, put them in a ziploc bag and throw them in the freezer. you can also keep them in the freezer if you like until sold.

to my knowledge walter t kelley is the only company that sells the plastic trays to fit this size comb honey.

this method is simple, effective, not a lot of expense, not a lot of mess, goes quickly, and has worked well for me, not to mention fetches me good prices with an attractive label. you will be amazed at what your bees will do with an empty frame.

i have a photograph of my comb honey on my blog but not my website(just getting that going). http://rushriverhoneycompany.blogspot.com/2010/05/rush-river-gold-comb-honey_06.html

and I do have pix of the process.
thanks lennes for giving me an idea of placing a step by step process on my website of how I do my comb honey.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

That sounds like a better process than adding the whole shallow super, for me. I am just wanting to give it a try, a few frames would be better than a shallow. I will give your website a visit. There is a lot of talk about putting the imperfect pieces into chunk honey. I think I would just have to eat it, if that is an acceptable practice! 

Rob


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

rob73,
if you just want to give it a try, start with one or two empty frames in a super you are using for extracted honey, and do put the bead of wax in the grooves because the bees spend time and energy filling those grooves, :doh: 

btw, i have yet to get imperfect peices of comb during a strong honey flow to use as chunk honey.....mmmm ok, having said that, now i think i jinxed myself!

everyone here has given some great info, this is just my method and it works well for me.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know a thing about comb honey but different flowers make different honey and different honey granulates at different times.
why wouldn't that be the same for comb honey? Also years ago long before I got in to bees I saw some small frames that the bees made the conb in.They were about 3/1 to 4 inches square but I haven't seen any lately. Does anybody know what I am talking about?


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

merlyn,
i think you are talking about shallow supers?
if you are, i have some of these boxes, no frames, but don't use them, and i don't know of any beeks that use them now. the oldtimer that taught me the method i am using now for comb honey used them for many years.

i am not an expert on comb honey, and i am not an expert as far as granulation, and i am not a commercial beekeeper. in my personal experience i have had comb honey that did not start to granulate until 6 months or more, but i have had liquid honey that did not start to granulate for over a year as well. and as you said dependent on the floral source. i think because the comb honey is capped (sealed)? dependent on temps and other environmental conditions it is stored in? a beek more experienced than i may be able to answer that question.

i keep my comb honey in the freezer after it is cut.... not for long anymore, because customers who find out you have it and desire comb honey will make tracks to your house and you won't have any left. 
this is a good thing and well worth the effort to tinker with.


----------



## riverbee1 (Jul 2, 2010)

okay, know I’m behind here, but here is my method for cut comb honey, this is a great way to produce comb honey. No special equipment, minimal expense, works very well for me. I finally put together a power point slide show on my method of producing cut comb honey. 

cut comb honey


----------

